
Series B Lessons Learned - dwynings
http://www.trueventures.com/blog/2010/08/10/puppet-labs-series-b-lessons-learned/
======
dotBen
Keep in mind that the entrepreneur is writing about his experience of raising
the round... on his investor's blog.

I love the guys at True Ventures; they support some great entrepreneurs and
some great companies.

But it is also fair to say it's hardly a neutral and unbiased platform from
which to communicate _all_ lessons learned from this endeavor.

I think it's a shame the Puppet Labs didn't write this on their own blog,
perhaps even personal blog, where a more unbiased and neutral point of view
might be given.

~~~
jacquesm
Anything you say and write in public about a running partnership is going to
be somewhat colored, regardless of venue. The real story - assuming there are
significant enough differences for it to matter - usually only comes out long
after the fact.

Business relationships are long-running affairs, and being too candid about
them can hurt your current relationships and may cause future relationships to
never get off the ground.

Even today I'd be fairly circumspect writing about experienced from over a
decade ago. For one it is a small world, second there are many different
viewpoints and what I think happened may not match someone else's recollection
and that may cause ruffled feathers.

